# Erreur BootCamp suppression Partition



## MiGoi (29 Janvier 2019)

Hello la communauté,
je me permets d'écrire ces quelques lignes afin d'aider ma femme à réparer son Imac car elle souhaitait bénéficier de Windows 10 via Bootcamp. Malheureusement, en essayant de l'aider en passant par l'Assistant Bootcamp et en téléchargeant la dernière iso en 64bit sur le site officiel de Microsoft pour une partition prévu de 142GO, l'assistant n'a pas pu finir et me voici avec une partition en trop qui m'empêche de relancer le processus.

Ci dessous mon diskutil  list :
Last login: Mon Jan 28 23:23:27 on ttys000
imac-LTT:~ miigoi$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         849.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                142.7 GB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk1s2
/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +873.0 GB   disk2
                                Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            264.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk3

Au vu des partitions, je pensais faire ces différentes commandes :
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3

--> Afin de supprimer les partiions OX Reserved et BOOTCAMP

mais après je ne sais pas les réattribuer vers quel container, je suppose la global en disk2 ? via la commande :
--> diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b

Puis afin de comprendre pourquoi,
Je suis en Fusion Drive 1 TO, est ce pour cela que ce n'est pas passé ou est ce parce que j'ai pris l'iso 64 la plus récente et qu'il fallait partir sur une release plus ancienne (Avril 2018?) .


Merci par avance pour votre expertise chère communauté.
MiGoi

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir *Migoi*

Les commandes que tu envisages sont valides toutes les *3*. Tu peux les concaténer ainsi -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


j'ai ajouté *diskutil list* à la fin pour obtenir un réaffichage du tableau des disques

passe la commande en copier-coller direct (déroule-la bien jusqu'au *list* final pour la copier toute)

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné > en faisant ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## MiGoi (29 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir Macomaniac,
un grand merci pour ton rapide retour et content que mon analyse ne soit pas mauvaise concernant les commandes à taper .
Après avoir rentré les différentes commandes, je vois à nouveau 1,2TO via l'utilitaire du disque et mon diskutil list semble être propre, qu'en penses tu ? Ai je besoin de lancer un autre diagnostic ? :


```
dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            264.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```

Je vais essayer de retenter l'assistant BootCamp en changeant d'iso car je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi cela n'est pas passé la 1e fois alors que les pré requis ont été respectés.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2019)

L'opération d'ensemble a bien fonctionné. Aucune anomalie formelle dans ton Fusion Drive *apfs*.

Le problème doit provenir de l'*ISO* utilisée en source - mais je ne saurais de conseiller en ce qui concerne l'installation de Windows (je n'utilise pas cet OS).


----------



## MiGoi (29 Janvier 2019)

Encore un grand merci Grand Maitre MacoManiac, pour votre réponse et votre aide précieuse qui m'a conforté dans les commandes à renseigner. 

Je n'utilise pas non plus Windows mais mon épouse en a besoin dans le cadre de son travail  Du coup, c'est parti pour un nouvel essai 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2019)

MiGoi a dit:


> 0: CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB disk3


Je ne sais comment le dire, mais en tête des sections des forums, il y a des messages qui sont épinglés et il y a celui-ci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...encore faut-il rédiger son problème dans ladite bonne section.

Sinon et plus clairement, il est impossible de faire une installation de Windows avec ce fichier .iso. Donc, prends le temps de lire le message dans lequel je te renvoie.


----------



## MiGoi (30 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour Locke,
Je te prie de m'excuser pour cette faute, et ai pensé tout bien faire, comme quoi je suis aveugle. Dans tous les cas, merci d'avoir tout de même pris le temps de lire mon message et de m'avoir répondu avec le bon thread que je vais lire avec minutie 

Bonne journée (ensoleillée)
MiGoi


----------

